# Milan: Gazidis taglia gli stipendi e sistema i conti.



## admin (24 Agosto 2020)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 agosto, Gazidis sistema i conti del Milan attraverso la riduzione del monte ingaggi. Via i contratti pesanti ed esuberi ridotti. A gennaio tagliati 16 mln di euro. Monte ingaggi scendo da 96 ad 80 mln. Ora si è alleggerito con gli addi di Giampaolo e di Reina. L'idea dell'AD era l progetto giovani low cost. La conferma di Pioli e Maldini ha cambiato parzialmente le cose. A livello di ingaggi, le uniche eccezioni sono rappresentate da Donnarumma, Romagnoli, e potrebbe aggiungersi Calhanoglu. Ci saranno altre uscite che contribuiranno ad abbassare il monte ingaggi e magari generare qualche plusvalenza come ad esempio Calabria.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Agosto 2020)

Vedrete che questo ci lascerà con 18 giocatori contati,togliamoci dalla testa che verranno sostituiti anche solo numericamente quelli andati via,e ad oggi sono 5 se non erro.Il suo stipendio quand'è che lo taglia?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 agosto, Gazidis sistema i conti del Milan attraverso la riduzione del monte ingaggi. Via i contratti pesanti ed esuberi ridotti. A gennaio tagliati 16 mln di euro. Monte ingaggi scendo da 96 ad 80 mln. Ora si è alleggerito con gli addi di Giampaolo e di Reina. L'idea dell'AD era l progetto giovani low cost. La conferma di Pioli e Maldini ha cambiato parzialmente le cose. A livello di ingaggi, le uniche eccezioni sono rappresentate da Donnarumma, Romagnoli, e potrebbe aggiungersi Calhanoglu. Ci saranno altre uscite che contribuiranno ad abbassare il monte ingaggi e magari generare qualche plusvalenza come ad esempio Calabria.


Certo che Elliott si sta sforzando molto per riportare il Milan in alto.


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Certo che Elliott si sta sforzando molto per riportare il Milan in alto.



Sccccc non ti azzardare a dire queste cose...
Non vedi lo sforzo disumano che stanno facendo i Singer ? I grandi giocatori acquistati?..in 3 anni con loro tre piazzamenti Europa League di cui una manco disputata...direi che siamo una lazietta a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 agosto, Gazidis sistema i conti del Milan attraverso la riduzione del monte ingaggi. Via i contratti pesanti ed esuberi ridotti. A gennaio tagliati 16 mln di euro. Monte ingaggi scendo da 96 ad 80 mln. Ora si è alleggerito con gli addi di Giampaolo e di Reina. L'idea dell'AD era l progetto giovani low cost. La conferma di Pioli e Maldini ha cambiato parzialmente le cose. A livello di ingaggi, le uniche eccezioni sono rappresentate da Donnarumma, Romagnoli, e potrebbe aggiungersi Calhanoglu. Ci saranno altre uscite che contribuiranno ad abbassare il monte ingaggi e magari generare qualche plusvalenza come ad esempio Calabria.



Nemmeno immaginate quanto mi fa poi male quando tra tifosi ci si scanna su maldini anzichè massara o pioli quando il problema è li , nitido e ben visibile a tutti....

Il milan è impantanato nei conti e la proprietà ha imposto di fare autogestione e uscirne solo con le capacità.
E' inutile e fuorviante fare paragoni con la lazio a atalanta.
Il milan oggi prima di fare un passo avanti deve farne due indietro e calibrare bene i movimenti.

Non abbiamo budget, non abbiamo spazio di manovra ma abbiamo una rosa da rafforzare abbassando i costi.
Dobbiamo vendere per comprare .

Quello che si chiede oggi a Maldini e Massara è qualcosa di terribilmente complicato...

Non gliene farei nemmeno una colpa se si sono aggrappati al campione vecchio e dallo stipendio importante.
Quale sarebbe l'alternativa??
Prendere un Petagna??


----------



## GP7 (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nemmeno immaginate quanto mi fa poi male quando tra tifosi ci si scanna su maldini anzichè massara o pioli quando il problema è li , nitido e ben visibile a tutti....
> 
> Il milan è impantanato nei conti e la proprietà ha imposto di fare autogestione e uscirne solo con le capacità.
> E' inutile e fuorviante fare paragoni con la lazio a atalanta.
> ...



Concordo in linea generale, ma in questo quadro il rinnovo a salire di Chalanoglu come lo si contestualizza?


----------



## mil77 (24 Agosto 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Concordo in linea generale, ma in questo quadro il rinnovo a salire di Chalanoglu come lo si contestualizza?



Con il risparmio di oltre 3.5 milioni a bilancio.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Concordo in linea generale, ma in questo quadro il rinnovo a salire di Chalanoglu come lo si contestualizza?



Vedremo come sarà gestito il caso calha.
Io sono per un rinnovo a basse cifre o per una cessione se dovesse capitare l'occasione buona.

Calha è un caso molto particolare : ha fatto schifo sempre o quasi sempre per trovare senso solo in questa ultima fase.
Un rinnovo a 3mln lo renderebbe non vendibile se le sue prestazioni dovessero tornare ad essere quelle pre-covid, contrariamente, se dovesse continuare a giocare come ha finito, sarebbe invece abbastanza facile ricevere offerte per il suo cartellino.

Le valutazioni calcistiche si legano sempre a doppio filo a quelle tecniche.
Vediamo che succede.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 agosto, Gazidis sistema i conti del Milan attraverso la riduzione del monte ingaggi. Via i contratti pesanti ed esuberi ridotti. A gennaio tagliati 16 mln di euro. Monte ingaggi scendo da 96 ad 80 mln. Ora si è alleggerito con gli addi di Giampaolo e di Reina. L'idea dell'AD era l progetto giovani low cost. La conferma di Pioli e Maldini ha cambiato parzialmente le cose. A livello di ingaggi, le uniche eccezioni sono rappresentate da Donnarumma, Romagnoli, e potrebbe aggiungersi Calhanoglu. Ci saranno altre uscite che contribuiranno ad abbassare il monte ingaggi e magari generare qualche plusvalenza come ad esempio Calabria.



Bah. Come stanno le cose lo sappiamo, basta guardare il bilancio del Milan. 

Certo che quando Gazidis/Elliott ha dato il via libera a spendere sono arrivati Higuain Caldara Piatek e Paqueta, che ora ci sia un cambio ci sta.

Continuiamo ad avere costi esorbitanti per i risultati mediocri del campo, oltre che per i ricavi. 
È un percorso difficile da fare, che non può piacere ai tifosi, dove ci vorrebbero capacità eccellenti che io credo non abbiamo.

Nell'ultima stagione nonostante risultati sempre mediocri si sono fatte mosse più sensate e riuscite. Vediamo cosa facciamo in questo mercato.
Per quanto visto finora sono molto perplesso ma c'è tempo.


----------



## GP7 (24 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Con il risparmio di oltre 3.5 milioni a bilancio.



Che potrebbero essere di più se rinnovato alle cifre attuali. 
Ridurre il monte ingaggi riducendo il numero di giocatori in rosa e non abbassando l'ingaggio/progiocatore mi sembra solo una pericolosa scorciatoia. Anche perché sappiamo benissimo la spirale che si innesca sul "confronto" ingaggi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nemmeno immaginate quanto mi fa poi male quando tra tifosi ci si scanna su maldini anzichè massara o pioli quando il problema è li , nitido e ben visibile a tutti....
> 
> Il milan è impantanato nei conti e la proprietà ha imposto di fare autogestione e uscirne solo con le capacità.
> E' inutile e fuorviante fare paragoni con la lazio a atalanta.
> ...


Appunto. Molti dicono di mandare Ibra e Raiola al diavolo, ma poi quali sarebbero le alternative? Guardiamo in faccia alla realtà, il Milan oggi è bloccato sul mercato perché il budget è terribilmente risicato.


----------



## Djerry (24 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 agosto, Gazidis sistema i conti del Milan attraverso la riduzione del monte ingaggi. Via i contratti pesanti ed esuberi ridotti. A gennaio tagliati 16 mln di euro. Monte ingaggi scendo da 96 ad 80 mln. Ora si è alleggerito con gli addi di Giampaolo e di Reina. L'idea dell'AD era l progetto giovani low cost. La conferma di Pioli e Maldini ha cambiato parzialmente le cose. A livello di ingaggi, le uniche eccezioni sono rappresentate da Donnarumma, Romagnoli, e potrebbe aggiungersi Calhanoglu. Ci saranno altre uscite che contribuiranno ad abbassare il monte ingaggi e magari generare qualche plusvalenza come ad esempio Calabria.



Con quasi dieci anni di ritardo, l'unica strada per tornare competitivi e dominanti è stata intrapresa.

Peccato che nel frattempo abbiamo perso tutto l'appeal, anche rendendoci in parte ridicoli a livello internazionale.

Non paghiamo questo indispensabile controllo dei costi, ma tutto quello che c'è stato prima. E pure Gazidis ha colpe nell'avvallo dell'assurdo all-in di Leonardo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nemmeno immaginate quanto mi fa poi male quando tra tifosi ci si scanna su maldini anzichè massara o pioli quando il problema è li , nitido e ben visibile a tutti....
> 
> Il milan è impantanato nei conti e la proprietà ha imposto di fare autogestione e uscirne solo con le capacità.
> E' inutile e fuorviante fare paragoni con la lazio a atalanta.
> ...



io schifo elliot, ma non è colpa sua se maldini rinnoverà la turca a 3M o ne darà 6,5 a ibra invece di trovare un ragazzo forte quanto lui che prende 1/10 o rinnova donnarumma invece di prendere un portiere ed un centrale fortissimi con gli stessi costi...

io darei le colpe che ha elliot a elliot e le colpe degli altri agli altri. non vedo gente esente.
il budget è sempre superiore o simile a lazio, atalanta, roma, napoli ecc ecc


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io schifo elliot, ma non è colpa sua se maldini rinnoverà la turca a 3M o ne darà 6,5 a ibra invece di trovare un ragazzo forte quanto lui che prende 1/10 o rinnova donnarumma invece di prendere un portiere ed un centrale fortissimi con gli stessi costi...
> 
> io darei le colpe che ha elliot a elliot e le colpe degli altri agli altri. non vedo vente esente.
> il budget è sempre superiore o simile a lazio, atalanta, roma, napoli ecc ecc



Il Napoli ha speso 50 e passa per oshimen, se poi crediamo che il nostro budget sia di 75 milioni più metà di quello che verrà ricavato dalle cessioni allora si che il nostro budget è superiore, peccato lo sia solo nel sottosopra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> *Che potrebbero essere di più se rinnovato alle cifre attuali.*
> Ridurre il monte ingaggi riducendo il numero di giocatori in rosa e non abbassando l'ingaggio/progiocatore mi sembra solo una pericolosa scorciatoia. Anche perché sappiamo benissimo la spirale che si innesca sul "confronto" ingaggi.



e potrebbe essere ancora di più se lo spediscono sulla luna. ipotesi che io non scarterei.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io schifo elliot, ma non è colpa sua se maldini rinnoverà la turca a 3M o ne darà 6,5 a ibra invece di trovare un ragazzo forte quanto lui che prende 1/10 o rinnova donnarumma invece di prendere un portiere ed un centrale fortissimi con gli stessi costi...
> 
> io darei le colpe che ha elliot a elliot e le colpe degli altri agli altri. non vedo vente esente.
> il budget è sempre superiore o simile a lazio, atalanta, roma, napoli ecc ecc


Trovalo te uno forte come Ibra, di 19 anni, nel sottobosco. Operazioni come queste di fanno con uno scouting esperto, cosa che il Milan non possiede. Il Borussia che scova i Sancho ha una struttura societaria che da sempre cerca di individuare talenti ancora inesplosi. E comunque qualcosa investe sempre: hanno acquistato un giocatore dalla B inglese a 25 milioni di euro quest’anno. Per far cacciare a Elliott 25 milioni bisogna pregarli in aramaico.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io schifo elliot, ma non è colpa sua se maldini rinnoverà la turca a 3M o ne darà 6,5 a ibra invece di trovare un ragazzo forte quanto lui che prende 1/10 o rinnova donnarumma invece di prendere un portiere ed un centrale fortissimi con gli stessi costi...
> 
> io darei le colpe che ha elliot a elliot e le colpe degli altri agli altri. non vedo vente esente.
> *il budget è sempre superiore o simile a lazio, atalanta, roma, napoli ecc ecc*


*
*


Questa è una mezza verità, una teoria tirata fuori a comodo per denigrare i nostri dirigenti.
Un conto è avere mille euro in tasca da spendere, altro conto è avere mobili che hai pagato mille euro che speri di rivendere per riavere soldi in tasca.
Lazio e atalanta oggi, forti di una crescita sportiva ed economica, hanno i mille euro in tasca, noi stiamo li a cercare di vendere alla meno peggio i mobili che abbiamo pagato mille euro per avere una liquidità anche noi.

Per questo dico chi i paragoni con lazio e atalanta OGGI non reggono.
Questi discorsi avresti potuto e dovuto farli a mirabelli.

Con 250 mln esigo mi allestisci una squadra che mi porta tra le prime 4.


Comunque l'alternativa a quanto sta facendo maldini ci sarebbe : non rinnovare a ibra, vendere qualcuno tra donnarumma, theo e romagnoli e crearsi un gruzzoletto.

Tu quale strada prenderesti??


Il milan è a un bivio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il Napoli ha speso 50 e passa per oshimen, se poi crediamo che il nostro budget sia di 75 milioni più metà di quello che verrà ricavato dalle cessioni allora si che il nostro budget è superiore, peccato lo sia solo nel sottosopra.



ha speso 50 perchè non regala 20M lordi ai portieri, solo per fare un esempio. o 13M lordi ad un 39enne che come alternativa a noi ha dire boiate su twitter...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Questa è una mezza verità, una teoria tirata fuori a comodo per denigrare i nostri dirigenti.
> ...


Sì ma prima devi liberarti di quelli, Ibra, Donnarumma, Romagnoli. Gli ultimi due devi venderli bene. L’ultimo che è riuscito a vincere facendo spendere poco alla proprietà è stato Moggi e sappiamo tutti quali metodi adottasse...


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha speso 50 perchè non regala 20M lordi ai portieri, solo per fare un esempio. o 13M lordi ad un 39enne che come alternativa a noi ha dire boiate su twitter...



Il 39enne ci ha fatto svoltare e lo sai bene anche tu.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha speso 50 perchè non regala 20M lordi ai portieri, solo per fare un esempio. o 13M lordi ad un 39enne che come alternativa a noi ha dire boiate su twitter...



Ma figurati, ha speso 50 mln perchè sta per vendere kolulibaly.
Il napoli senza champions quest'anno è in rosso per il primo anno.

Adl i conti in tasca se li sa fare. Lui è l'emblema dei presidenti ragionieri.
A napoli lo vorrebbero morto mentre da noi pare un genio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Trovalo te uno forte come Ibra, di 19 anni, nel sottobosco. Operazioni come queste di fanno con uno scouting esperto, cosa che il Milan non possiede. Il Borussia che scova i Sancho ha una struttura societaria che da sempre cerca di individuare talenti ancora inesplosi. E comunque qualcosa investe sempre: hanno acquistato un giocatore dalla B inglese a 25 milioni di euro quest’anno. Per far cacciare a Elliott 25 milioni bisogna pregarli in aramaico.



sottobosco mica tanto, con 12M ne hai da prendere. io personalmente non seguo molto l'estero quindi non lo so. ma c'è gente che prende milioni per conoscere i giocatori di tutto il mondo... se non sono capaci e conoscono solo ibra che stiano a casa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, ha speso 50 mln perchè sta per vendere kolulibaly.
> Il napoli senza champions quest'anno è in rosso per il primo anno.
> 
> Adl i conti in tasca se li sa fare. Lui è l'emblema dei presidenti ragionieri.
> A napoli lo vorrebbero morto mentre da noi pare un genio.



no no sono d'accordissimo. parlavo in generale ed infatti è un po' che dico che secondo me sta smobilitando.

comunque quello che ho detto non è opinabile. non regalano soldi e quindi ne hanno da spendere per comprare.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì ma prima devi liberarti di quelli, Ibra, Donnarumma, Romagnoli. Gli ultimi due devi venderli bene. L’ultimo che è riuscito a vincere facendo spendere poco alla proprietà è stato Moggi e sappiamo tutti quali metodi adottasse...



Quando parlo di bivio parlo di stategia : tu oggi rinnoveresti a ibra o lo faresti andare via per prendere un altro attaccante?
E chi prenderesti?
Con la nostra disponibilità economica, ovviamente.

I cavani o dzeko per noi sono inarrivabili.
Io tra un petagna giovane e un ibra veccchio oggi mi tengo ibra.
Ma se mi dai un icardi posso anche cambiare idea.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no no sono d'accordissimo. parlavo in generale ed infatti è un po' che dico che secondo me sta smobilitando.
> 
> comunque quello che ho detto non è opinabile. non regalano soldi e quindi ne hanno da spendere per comprare.



Perchè il napoli ha fatto il passo della formichina, è cresciuto negli anni.
Ai risultati sportivi sono corrisposti entrate economiche.

I nostri disastri sono iniziati con la politica di galliani e col mercato di mirabelli, per finire con le ciliegine di leonardo.


Il fpf non consente di spendere infinitamente e se sbagli le valutazioni sei fregato.
Oddio, con una proprietà vera ci sarebbe il modo di immettere soldini ma noi siamo in mano a squali...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando parlo di bivio parlo di stategia : tu oggi rinnoveresti a ibra o lo faresti andare via per prendere un altro attaccante?
> E chi prenderesti?
> Con la nostra disponibilità economica, ovviamente.
> 
> ...


Io infatti nella situazione attuale farei esattamente ciò che sta facendo Maldini. Rinnovo a Ibra, ma perché non è possibile alternativa, non esiste col budget che abbiamo. 
Il diktat di Elliott e Gazidis ai dirigenti del Milan: “Soldi non ce ne sono, dovete andare in Champions”.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vedrete che questo ci lascerà con 18 giocatori contati,togliamoci dalla testa che verranno sostituiti anche solo numericamente quelli andati via,e ad oggi sono 5 se non erro.Il suo stipendio quand'è che lo taglia?



Rispetto a fine campionato sono partiti Begovic, Biglia, Bonaventura e Ibrahimovic e si sono aggiunti: Kalulu, Pobega e Halilovjc (non conto Reina)


----------



## Djerry (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè il napoli ha fatto il passo della formichina, è cresciuto negli anni.
> Ai risultati sportivi sono corrisposti entrate economiche.
> 
> I nostri disastri sono iniziati con la politica di galliani e col mercato di mirabelli, per finire con le ciliegine di leonardo.
> ...



Ma la differenza che rende sanguinosa la nostra storia degli ultimi dieci anni è che mentre il Napoli è partito da 80 milioni di fatturato, noi non siamo mai scesi sotto i 200.

Quindi mentre loro muovendosi bene, ma senza mai poter avere un bacino e le potenzialità del Milan, hanno più che raddoppiato il fatturato, noi fallendo regolarmente progetti, acquisti ed obiettivi siamo rimasti lì ed anzi siamo l'unica big al mondo che non solo non ha raddoppiato il fatturato, ma addirittura fattura meno di 10 anni fa.

Noi dovremmo essere a 400 milioni di fatturato non dico essendo geni, ma almeno senza essere dei falliti tecnici e finanziari come le gestioni precedenti.
Ed invece, tra un Bacca ed un Higuain passando per Bonucci, ci hanno tolto anche il minimo sindacale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vedremo come sarà gestito il caso calha.
> Io sono per un rinnovo a basse cifre o per una cessione se dovesse capitare l'occasione buona.
> 
> Calha è un caso molto particolare : ha fatto schifo sempre o quasi sempre per trovare senso solo in questa ultima fase.
> ...



Non rivolto a te, che anzi sei tra i piú attenti e pacati, ma spesso nelle considerazioni su cosa farei se fossi dirigente trovo, come nel tuo post le seguenti alternative: io o lo rinnoverei ad un tozzo di pane o lo cederei a 50 milioni!

Spesso le alternative sul tavolo sono completamente diverse, mi piacerebbe un bagno di pragmatismo e sapere tra queste due scelte quale faresti: Chalanoglu portato a scadenza perdendolo a zero, Chalanoglu ceduto per un’offerta di 4 milioni (sai.. con l’ingaggio che chiede e a scadenza..), Chalanoglu rinnovato per 3 netti all’anno.

Io, ad esempio, lo porterei a scadenza e poi vediamo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Con quasi dieci anni di ritardo, l'unica strada per tornare competitivi e dominanti è stata intrapresa.
> 
> Peccato che nel frattempo abbiamo perso tutto l'appeal, anche rendendoci in parte ridicoli a livello internazionale.
> 
> Non paghiamo questo indispensabile controllo dei costi, ma tutto quello che c'è stato prima. E pure Gazidis ha colpe nell'avvallo dell'assurdo all-in di Leonardo.



Non si puó non essere al 100% d’accordo con questo commento.

Sintesi perfetta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il Napoli ha speso 50 e passa per oshimen, se poi crediamo che il nostro budget sia di 75 milioni più metà di quello che verrà ricavato dalle cessioni allora si che il nostro budget è superiore, peccato lo sia solo nel sottosopra.



Vediamo quanto il Napoli incasserá dalle cessioni, poi ne parliamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma la differenza che rende sanguinosa la nostra storia degli ultimi dieci anni è che mentre il Napoli è partito da 80 milioni di fatturato, noi non siamo mai scesi sotto i 200.
> 
> Quindi mentre loro muovendosi bene, ma senza mai poter avere un bacino e le potenzialità del Milan, hanno più che raddoppiato il fatturato, noi fallendo regolarmente progetti, acquisti ed obiettivi siamo rimasti lì ed anzi siamo l'unica big al mondo che non solo non ha raddoppiato il fatturato, ma addirittura fattura meno di 10 anni fa.
> 
> ...



Guarda amico, ti dirò una cosa talmente cattiva da passare per impopolare : quanto sta accadendo a noi è talmente assurdo da far pensare ci sia una regia occulta e maligna dietro.
La tua ricostruzione è perfetta.

Berlusconi ha venduto una casa vuota e da contratto ( sono sue parole, non mie) ha voluto che fosse riempita a costo di rinunciare a una parte dei soldi.
Non fosse che quel mercato è stato sciagurato e poi sappiamo tutti come è andata.

E' inverosimile pensare che il fine fosse rovinare i conti ma è anche vero che mettere soldi in mano a un fesso non è esattamente costruttivo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, ha speso 50 mln perchè sta per vendere kolulibaly.
> Il napoli senza champions quest'anno è in rosso per il primo anno.
> 
> Adl i conti in tasca se li sa fare. Lui è l'emblema dei presidenti ragionieri.
> A napoli lo vorrebbero morto mentre da noi pare un genio.



Veramente per Osimeh ha speso 70 piú Karnezis valutato 20 (!!!!) e tra ragazzini non so valutati quanto... Un pó di maquillage di bilancio....


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non rivolto a te, che anzi sei tra i piú attenti e pacati, ma spesso nelle considerazioni su cosa farei se fossi dirigente trovo, come nel tuo post le seguenti alternative: io o lo rinnoverei ad un tozzo di pane o lo cederei a 50 milioni!
> 
> Spesso le alternative sul tavolo sono completamente diverse, mi piacerebbe un bagno di pragmatismo e sapere tra queste due scelte quale faresti: Chalanoglu portato a scadenza perdendolo a zero, Chalanoglu ceduto per un’offerta di 4 milioni (sai.. con l’ingaggio che chiede e a scadenza..), Chalanoglu rinnovato per 3 netti all’anno.
> 
> Io, ad esempio, lo porterei a scadenza e poi vediamo.



Ah no, zosimo io stavo parlando solo di ibra che reputo per noi oggi, purtroppo , fondamentale.
Poi mi concentravo su romagnoli, theo e sui pochi che potrebbero portarci qualche soldino con la cessione.

Io a calha , l'ho scritto più volte, o rinnoverei a cifre basse o lo venderei o lo porterei a scadenza.
Non reputo il turco fondamentale nel nostro percorso e l'ho ribadito più volte.
Un centrocampista offensivo non dovrebbe esser complicato da trovare.

Il centravanti forte , invece, per me è dura da reperire .


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Veramente per Osimeh ha speso 70 piú Karnezis valutato 20 (!!!!) e tra ragazzini non so valutati quanto... Un pó di maquillage di bilancio....



Adl i conti li sa fare.
Nell'anno in cui i conti dovranno sentire la 'mancanza' della champions sono certo ha qualche cessione pronta in canna.


----------



## sunburn (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io schifo elliot, ma non è colpa sua se maldini rinnoverà la turca a 3M o ne darà 6,5 a ibra invece di trovare un ragazzo forte quanto lui che prende 1/10 o rinnova donnarumma invece di prendere un portiere ed un centrale fortissimi con gli stessi costi...


Ma in realtà è sempre e soltanto una questione di budget deciso dalla proprietà.
Calhanoglu è un titolare(purtroppo), quindi per sostituirlo devi prendere un titolare che ti dia un minimo di garanzie. Un titolare che ti dia un minimo di garanzie ti costa 30-35 milioni di cartellino e minimo 2-2,5 di ingaggio. Si vogliono/possono spendere queste cifre alla luce di tutti gli altri tasselli da sistemare? No. Quindi o trovi qualche pollo che ti dia 30-35 milioni per il turco o gli dai mezzo milione di stipendio in più e amen.
Stesso discorso per Ibra. Se avessimo da spendere 70 milioni per il cartellino e 7-8 milioni di stipendio per il centravanti titolare, non staremmo neanche a parlare con Raiola.
Per Donnarumma la situazione è ancora più intricata. A mio parere l'opzione cessione in questa sessione di mercato non esiste perché non conviene né al giocatore né al procuratore. Le alternative sono rinnovo o scadenza del contratto l'anno prossimo. In entrambi i casi non ha senso prendere un altro portiere adesso perché in entrambi i casi Donnarumma resta qui per almeno un altro anno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Adl i conti li sa fare.
> Nell'anno in cui i conti dovranno sentire la 'mancanza' della champions sono certo ha qualche cessione pronta in canna.



Il Napoli fa anche un’altra cosa interessante, invece che che portare in ammortamento in modo uniforme il prezzo dei cartellini, fa un ammortamento decrescente: molto alto il primo anno e piú basso nei successivi, questo rallenta la crescita, ma mette al sicuro i conti. Perché copro tutto quello che posso con i soldi che ho oggi, se poi domani non vado in champions o scoppia il Covid, io ho ammortamenti bassi e posso tenere bassi i costi.

Ad esempio Osimeh se lo ammortasse uniformemente gli costerebbe 14 milioni l’anno e magari se l’anno prossimo o per due anni consecutivi non vai in champions sono cavoli. Invece quest anno il Napoli ha deciso che é l’anno delle plusvalenze monstre (Koulibaly, Milik, Allan....) che appunto anche in virtú del meccanismo che ho spiegato hanno bassissimi residui a bilancio. Questo genererá un enorme fatturato quest anno (ma non i prossimi dov’è queste plusvalenze non le hai). Il Napoli usa questi ricavi abnormi per ammortamento il 50-60% del cartellino di Osimeh (35-40 milioni) subito quest anno e lasciare solo 5-6 milioni l’anno nei bilanci futuri. Quindi se nei prossimi anni arriverá la champions ci sará spazio per reinvestire (ammortando subito perché domani... chissá), se invece la qualificazione non avverrá i conti sono comunque a posto.

Il Napoli é costretto ad adottare questa politica in quanto é troppo alta la percentuale di ricavi che dipende da plusvalenze e UEFA, i ricavi “stabili” (TV, ricavi commerciali, match-day) sono bassi e se non fa cosí o rimane sempre cucciolo o rischia di fare il passo piú lungo della gamba.

Diverso invece per societá per le quali l’80% dei ricavi sono stabili.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli fa anche un’altra cosa interessante, invece che che portare in ammortamento in modo uniforme il prezzo dei cartellini, fa un ammortamento decrescente: molto alto il primo anno e piú basso nei successivi, questo rallenta la crescita, ma mette al sicuro i conti. Perché copro tutto quello che posso con i soldi che ho oggi, se poi domani non vado in champions o scoppia il Covid, io ho ammortamenti bassi e posso tenere bassi i costi.
> 
> Ad esempio Osimeh se lo ammortasse uniformemente gli costerebbe 14 milioni l’anno e magari se l’anno prossimo o per due anni consecutivi non vai in champions sono cavoli. Invece quest anno il Napoli ha deciso che é l’anno delle plusvalenze monstre (Koulibaly, Milik, Allan....) che appunto anche in virtú del meccanismo che ho spiegato hanno bassissimi residui a bilancio. Questo genererá un enorme fatturato quest anno (ma non i prossimi dov’è queste plusvalenze non le hai). Il Napoli usa questi ricavi abnormi per ammortamento il 50-60% del cartellino di Osimeh (35-40 milioni) subito quest anno e lasciare solo 5-6 milioni l’anno nei bilanci futuri. Quindi se nei prossimi anni arriverá la champions ci sará spazio per reinvestire (ammortando subito perché domani... chissá), se invece la qualificazione non avverrá i conti sono comunque a posto.
> 
> ...



Ti leggo con interesse perchè per me è aramaico.
Se non altro imparo qualcosa.


Sulla base delle tue considerazioni mi pare chiaro che ormai servono dei professionisti coi contro-biip in società.
Ma gazidis è stato preso proprio per questo motivo....

Il napoli comunque se dovesse uscire dal gran ballo della champions tornerà ad essere una fiorentina qualsiasi.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nemmeno immaginate quanto mi fa poi male quando tra tifosi ci si scanna su maldini anzichè massara o pioli quando il problema è li , nitido e ben visibile a tutti....
> 
> Il milan è impantanato nei conti e la proprietà ha imposto di fare autogestione e uscirne solo con le capacità.
> E' inutile e fuorviante fare paragoni con la lazio a atalanta.
> ...



Su Maldini ti rispondo io,sbaglio o fu lui stesso a dire che non sarebbe mai andato al Milan senza un progetto serio e non sarebbe stato complice di cose ambigue?Ecco,questo è un progetto serio,chiaro e lineare?"Hanno distrutto il mio Milan" lo disse lui,che ora è parte attiva di questo scempio.Quindi gli si rinfaccia il voler rimanere ancorato alla poltrona anch'egli dopo aver battuto casa lo scorso anno col tira e molla durato quasi un mese.Pero' dato che è Maldini fa comodo nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto e ricordarci che ha portato Theo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Su Maldini ti rispondo io,sbaglio o fu lui stesso a dire che non sarebbe mai andato al Milan senza un progetto serio e non sarebbe stato complice di cose ambigue?Ecco,questo è un progetto serio,chiaro e lineare?"Hanno distrutto il mio Milan" lo disse lui,che ora è parte attiva di questo scempio.Quindi gli si rinfaccia il voler rimanere ancorato alla poltrona anch'egli dopo aver battuto casa lo scorso anno col tira e molla durato quasi un mese.Pero' dato che è Maldini fa comodo nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto e ricordarci che ha portato Theo.


Maldini è un personaggio aziendalista... molto meno lo è Boban, ragione per cui il primo è ancora lì, mentre il secondo è saltato. Nessuna critica per l’ex capitano, è un dato di fatto che Maldini sia aziendalista.


----------



## kipstar (24 Agosto 2020)

tutto come previsto mi pare.
Era stato detto che si puntava alla riduzione del monte ingaggi e contestualmente all'aumento dei ricavi da sponsor.
E' ovvio che è più facile tagliare che acquisire sponsor.......in linea di massima sempre, in questo periodo ancora di più.
se non hai sponsor/ricavi devi essere bravo a prendere a poco e vendere a molto......avendo allo stesso tempo anche risultati sportivi in linea con la storia del tuo club o comunque almeno cercare di avvicinarsi...altrimenti se lasci che i risultati sportivi siano pessimi in relazione alla tua storia (vedi noi) si alzerà esponenzialmente la difficoltà di acquisire sponsorizzazioni, come mi pare stia avvenendo......
I risultati sportivi come si possono ottenere ? in linea generale con la competenza e la bravura a mettere in campo una squadra organizzata (allenatore) ma anche talentuosa (giocatori --> scouting).
ricordo che si parla di arrivare tra le prime 4 da anni....non di vincere lo scudo.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Su Maldini ti rispondo io,sbaglio o fu lui stesso a dire che non sarebbe mai andato al Milan senza un progetto serio e non sarebbe stato complice di cose ambigue?Ecco,questo è un progetto serio,chiaro e lineare?"Hanno distrutto il mio Milan" lo disse lui,che ora è parte attiva di questo scempio.Quindi gli si rinfaccia il voler rimanere ancorato alla poltrona anch'egli dopo aver battuto casa lo scorso anno col tira e molla durato quasi un mese.Pero' dato che è Maldini fa comodo nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto e ricordarci che ha portato Theo.



Ho cambiato linea su maldini.
Se lascia sono più felice da milanista.

Ovviamente sarei felicissimo se rimanesse e facesse ricredere tutti coi fatti (chissà in quanti salterebbero sul carro!!!) ma se devo sentire i nostri tifosi che gli danno del ladro, del mediocre, dell'opportunista, del falso , del cialtrone, del pigro, dell'incapace, del tipo che si fa gli affari suoi sistemando amici e figlio, ecc ecc per me da rossonero è davvero troppo e preferisco vada via.
E' più forte di me , non ce la faccio.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Maldini è un personaggio aziendalista... molto meno lo è Boban, ragione per cui il primo è ancora lì, mentre il secondo è saltato. Nessuna critica per l’ex capitano, è un dato di fatto che Maldini sia aziendalista.



Ok,ma poteva risparmiare le varie pagliacciate fatte di dichiarazioni contro chi gestiva il Milan alla c...zzo di cane,e dato che tiene al Milan poteva pure evitare il braccio di ferro per farsi aumentare lo stipendio a 3 mln.Ma ama il Milan,talmente tanto che sta riempiendo la società di amici e compari,Angelo Carbone,Dida...


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il 39enne ci ha fatto svoltare e lo sai bene anche tu.



a parte che non sappiamo quanto ci sia di ibra, del modulo e del covid.. a tutto c'è un limite dai.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho cambiato linea su maldini.
> Se lascia sono più felice da milanista.
> 
> Ovviamente sarei felicissimo se rimanesse e facesse ricredere tutti coi fatti (chissà in quanti salterebbero sul carro!!!) ma se devo sentire i nostri tifosi che gli danno del ladro, del mediocre, dell'opportunista, del falso , del cialtrone, del pigro, dell'incapace, del tipo che si fa gli affari suoi sistemando amici e figlio, ecc ecc per me da rossonero è davvero troppo e preferisco vada via.
> E' più forte di me , non ce la faccio.



Amico,le persone cambiano,anzi,chi ci dice che il vero Maldini non sia quello che vuole succhiare pure lui tutto il possibile dalla casa madre?Ovvio anche a me fa un po' strano dubitare di lui,perché la mente corre subito alle gioie del campo e di ciò che fu,ma è innegabile ad oggi che abbia predicato bene e stia razzolando maluccio,comunque aspettiamo la fine del mercato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Questa è una mezza verità, una teoria tirata fuori a comodo per denigrare i nostri dirigenti.
> ...



io avrei venduto donnarumma da anni. avrei venduto anche rottami come musacchio e calabria anche a costo di fare in parte minus. 
mirabelli ha le sue colpe ma anche gli altri hanno continuato coi contratti insensati.


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho cambiato linea su maldini.
> Se lascia sono più felice da milanista.
> 
> Ovviamente sarei felicissimo se rimanesse e facesse ricredere tutti coi fatti (chissà in quanti salterebbero sul carro!!!) ma se devo sentire i nostri tifosi che gli danno del ladro, del mediocre, dell'opportunista, del falso , del cialtrone, del pigro, dell'incapace, del tipo che si fa gli affari suoi sistemando amici e figlio, ecc ecc per me da rossonero è davvero troppo e preferisco vada via.
> E' più forte di me , non ce la faccio.



Tieni duro, non mollare..siamo in parecchi a sostenere il Capitano e chi non vede il buon lavoro che sta facendo dimentica le condizioni in cui è costretto a lavorare e si meriterebbe un altro giro sulla giostra di Mirabelli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè il napoli ha fatto il passo della formichina, è cresciuto negli anni.
> Ai risultati sportivi sono corrisposti entrate economiche.
> 
> I nostri disastri sono iniziati con la politica di galliani e col mercato di mirabelli, per finire con le ciliegine di leonardo.
> ...



ma dai il napoli ha fatto la formichina per arrivare al nostro pari. noi nonostante tutto di fatturato ne abbiamo ancora per arrivare tra le prime 4. non possiamo lamentarci.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma dai il napoli ha fatto la formichina per arrivare al nostro pari. noi nonostante tutto di fatturato ne abbiamo ancora per arrivare tra le prime 4. non possiamo lamentarci.



Quando dico che ha fatto la formichina intendo dire che ha speso sempre meno di quanto poteva.
Noi abbiamo fatto all in e abbiamo fallito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma in realtà è sempre e soltanto una questione di budget deciso dalla proprietà.
> Calhanoglu è un titolare(purtroppo), quindi per sostituirlo devi prendere un titolare che ti dia un minimo di garanzie. Un titolare che ti dia un minimo di garanzie ti costa 30-35 milioni di cartellino e minimo 2-2,5 di ingaggio. Si vogliono/possono spendere queste cifre alla luce di tutti gli altri tasselli da sistemare? No. Quindi o trovi qualche pollo che ti dia 30-35 milioni per il turco o gli dai mezzo milione di stipendio in più e amen.
> Stesso discorso per Ibra. Se avessimo da spendere 70 milioni per il cartellino e 7-8 milioni di stipendio per il centravanti titolare, non staremmo neanche a parlare con Raiola.
> Per Donnarumma la situazione è ancora più intricata. A mio parere l'opzione cessione in questa sessione di mercato non esiste perché non conviene né al giocatore né al procuratore. Le alternative sono rinnovo o scadenza del contratto l'anno prossimo. In entrambi i casi non ha senso prendere un altro portiere adesso perché in entrambi i casi Donnarumma resta qui per almeno un altro anno.



per sostituire calacoso bastanno 5M spesi bene altro che 35. il problema è saper fare il proprio lavoro.
per sostituire ibra non ci vuole cavani, ci vuole uno simile ma che abbia davanti almeno qualche anno di carriera.

donnarumma non parliamone neppure. un pozzo senza fondo.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io avrei venduto donnarumma da anni. avrei venduto anche rottami come musacchio e calabria anche a costo di fare in parte minus.
> mirabelli ha le sue colpe ma anche gli altri hanno continuato coi contratti insensati.



Serve un programma pluriennale con lo stesso ds e lo stesso allenatore altrimenti se ne esce mai.
Musacchio dal milan non se ne è mai andato perchè nei milioni di cambiamenti che abbiamo avuto ci sono state milioni di valutazioni e ad alcuni allenatori piaceva e ad altri molto meno.

Allenatore e ds devono lavorare almeno per tre anni assieme, allenatore e ds devono comunicare e confrontarsi.
Se un ds prende un musacchio(dopo che assieme sono andati alla ricerca di un profilo simile) e lo mette a disposizione dell'allenatore e l'allenatore lo reputa non idoneo e senza margini di crescita allora va venduto appena possibile.

Si fa cosi calcio.
Senza continuità saremo sempre fallimentari ,sempre.

Il bravo ds fa vincere l'allenatore ma il bravo allenatore aiuta la società.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Serve un programma pluriennale con lo stesso ds e lo stesso allenatore altrimenti se ne esce mai.
> Musacchio dal milan non se ne è mai andato perchè nei milioni di cambiamenti che abbiamo avuto ci sono state milioni di valutazioni e ad alcuni allenatori piaceva e ad altri molto meno.
> 
> Allenatore e ds devono lavorare almeno per tre anni assieme, allenatore e ds devono comunicare e confrontarsi.
> ...



ma ci vogliono 3 anni per vedere che musacchio è un cesso? 
lui è un cesso non può piacere o meno..

il nostro problema è che sparano cifre asurde per le cessioni e quindi non riescono a cedere. se chiedessero il giusto sarebbe tutta un'altra musica.

calabria 15M? ma mica son tutti scemi come noi dai. poi si lamentano che non han spazio di manovra...


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vedremo come sarà gestito il caso calha.
> Io sono per un rinnovo a basse cifre o per una cessione se dovesse capitare l'occasione buona.
> 
> Calha è un caso molto particolare : ha fatto schifo sempre o quasi sempre per trovare senso solo in questa ultima fase.
> ...



Si concordo anche se per me il vero Chala è questo.Ed è per questo motivo che non ha senso adesso il rinnovo di Chala, ma magari a gennaio per capire se è davvero questo, o quello dei primi due anni e mezzo.


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ci vogliono 3 anni per vedere che musacchio è un cesso?
> lui è un cesso non può piacere o meno..
> 
> il nostro problema è che sparano cifre asurde per le cessioni e quindi non riescono a cedere. se chiedessero il giusto sarebbe tutta un'altra musica.
> ...



Musacchio non è un cesso, un cesso è Rugani ad esempio. Ha fatto quasi sempre bene come riserva di Kjaer e Romagnoli va più che bene visto che i 40 milioni per Milenkovic purtroppo fino a quando non andremo in champions, non possiamo permetterceli.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti leggo con interesse perchè per me è aramaico.
> Se non altro imparo qualcosa.
> 
> 
> ...



Il motivo per il quale usa questo "singolare" metodo di ammortamento è proprio per assorbire temporanee fuoriuscite dalla champions che abbattono il fatturato. Così i costi restano abbastanza bassi e l'unica cosa che non può fare è fare nuovi pesanti investimenti non coperti da plusvalenze.

Il Napoli è strutturalmente più debole come fatturato, dallo stadio incassa poco o niente e non ha neanche in programma un investimento al riguardo. Non ha molti introiti dall'estero anche perchè, senza voler essere prevenuti, il pubblico napoletano difficilmente va al Napoli store a comprarsi la maglia originale, piuttosto si arrangia con qualche replica da bancarella.

Per rimanere ai vertici il Napoli è costretto a pompare il fatturato con due sistemi aggiuntivi: 1) I ricavi Uefa che incidono molto pesantemente sul suo fatturato, 2) le plusvalenze.

Il Napoli ha lavorato bene e ha utilizzato le grosse plusvalenze generate con i vari Lavezzi, Cavani, Higuain, per costruire una squadra che gli ha dato accesso con costanza all'europa e spesso alla Champions league. Questa ha generato ricavi aggiuntivi che il Napoli ha utilizzato per investire in giocatori che gli possano garantire plusvalenze future.

La vera mina sul bilancio del Napoli sono gli ingaggi pesanti (che infatti sta smaltendo) adesso si sta tenendo in piedi con un grosso giro di plusvalenze, ma se rimanesse fuori dalla champions 2-3 anni di fila dovrebbe usare le plusvalenze non per fare nuovi investimenti, ma per pagare i pesanti ingaggi già sottoscritti e pian piano si troverebbe senza giocatori con cui fare plusvalenza e raggiungere i ricavi europei.

Il vantaggio del Napoli è che sa come fare quello che gli serve e non ha paura di farlo, alla faccia dei tifosi che insultano costantemente ADL perchè vende tizio o caio e non "caccia la grana". ADL sa come DEVE gestire il suo giocattolo e che pompare soldi in società al di la delle capacità della società stessa è un percorso a fondo cieco che non porta da nessuna parte.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Musacchio non è un cesso, un cesso è Rugani ad esempio. Ha fatto quasi sempre bene come riserva di Kjaer e Romagnoli va più che bene visto che i 40 milioni per Milenkovic purtroppo fino a quando non andremo in champions, non possiamo permetterceli.



Sottoscrivo, Musacchio è un buon difensore, non inferiore ai vari Bastos, Luis Felipe, Bremer, Lyanco, Jesus, Pezzella... l'unico problema è che è costato ed ha un ingaggio come un giocatore di fascia superiore. Ma con cartellino ammortizzato e ingaggio ridotto (1,2-1,3) per me sarebbe un ottimo cambio. Io lo rinnoverei ad esempio. Poi se arriva offerta la valuto, altrimenti, se accetta l'ingaggio ridotto, può restare come cambio.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il motivo per il quale usa questo "singolare" metodo di ammortamento è proprio per assorbire temporanee fuoriuscite dalla champions che abbattono il fatturato. Così i costi restano abbastanza bassi e l'unica cosa che non può fare è fare nuovi pesanti investimenti non coperti da plusvalenze.
> 
> Il Napoli è strutturalmente più debole come fatturato, dallo stadio incassa poco o niente e non ha neanche in programma un investimento al riguardo. Non ha molti introiti dall'estero anche perchè, senza voler essere prevenuti, il pubblico napoletano difficilmente va al Napoli store a comprarsi la maglia originale, piuttosto si arrangia con qualche replica da bancarella.
> 
> ...



Come vedi l'acquisto del bari?
Pensi possa essere usato come una sorta di società satellite?


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo, Musacchio è un buon difensore, non inferiore ai vari Bastos, Luis Felipe, Bremer, Lyanco, Jesus, Pezzella... l'unico problema è che è costato ed ha un ingaggio come un giocatore di fascia superiore. Ma con cartellino ammortizzato e ingaggio ridotto (1,2-1,3) per me sarebbe un ottimo cambio. Io lo rinnoverei ad esempio. Poi se arriva offerta la valuto, altrimenti, se accetta l'ingaggio ridotto, può restare come cambio.



E lo accetterebbe, più di una volta ha detto che è molto legato al Milan facendo intendere che rinnoverebbe volentieri. E'un argentino ha garra è gente che serve anche nello spogliatoio. Di quelli che hai nominato tu forse solo il laziale FElipe è superiore, ma qui la gente pensa ancora che possiamo andare a prendere Milenkovic a 40 milioni....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ci vogliono 3 anni per vedere che musacchio è un cesso?
> lui è un cesso non può piacere o meno..
> 
> il nostro problema è che sparano cifre asurde per le cessioni e quindi non riescono a cedere. se chiedessero il giusto sarebbe tutta un'altra musica.
> ...



Non mi sembra che noi si chieda cifre assurde per cessioni. Al di la delle voci che lasciano il tempo che trovano, contano i fatti:
Rodriguez : 3 milioni
Cutrone : 18 milioni
Locatelli: 12 milioni
Suso: 21 milioni
Piateh: 31 milioni (questo si che è tanto).

Secondo me se c'è una proposta seria si tratta.

Musacchio è a bilancio per 4,5 milioni, è infortunato e a scadenza.

Arrivasse uno con una proposta da 4 milioni, tratteremmo per chiudere a 5-6. Ma evidentemente non arriva. Io Musacchio, se accettasse la riduzione dello stipendio e il ruolo di 4-5 DC in rosa lo rinnoverei.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come vedi l'acquisto del bari?
> Pensi possa essere usato come una sorta di società satellite?



Si, quello e per avere più mani in pasta nelle leghe e tramite queste in federazione a livello politico.
Inoltre se gestita in un certo modo una società satellite è fonte di utili.
La funzione del Bari è quella che per Lotito è la Salernitana.


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra che noi si chieda cifre assurde per cessioni. Al di la delle voci che lasciano il tempo che trovano, contano i fatti:
> Rodriguez : 3 milioni
> Cutrone : 18 milioni
> Locatelli: 12 milioni
> ...



Concordo e secondo me lo accetta tranquillamente, anche perchè mi fido più di lui che di Gabbia, che non ho ancora capito se può giocare in un Milan da Champions o no, ma comunque è giusto che sia il terzo difensore quest'anno almeno in partenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ci vogliono 3 anni per vedere che musacchio è un cesso?
> lui è un cesso non può piacere o meno..
> 
> il nostro problema è che sparano cifre asurde per le cessioni e quindi non riescono a cedere. se chiedessero il giusto sarebbe tutta un'altra musica.
> ...



Per capire un giocatore in genere basta molto meno ma se in tre anni cambi tipo di gioco cambiano le valutazioni e le gerarchie interne. E' ovvio.
Musacchio ha avuto abbastanza senso quando giocavamo bassi e schiacciati, oggi ha molto meno senso.

La confusione societaria e tecnica genera danni economici.

Non scordiamo ad esempio che conti è stato preso per giocare col 3-5-2 ...
Oggi ci troviamo un terzino che terzino non è.

Le valutazioni dipendono dai risultati di squadra e dal gioco che si propone ,visto che esiste solo la partita per mettersi in mostra, sta certo che se giocassimo un pò(non dico come ma almeno un pò) come abbiamo giocato dopo la sosta per il covid le offerte arriverebbero.
Gli anatroccoli si sono magicamente tramutati in cigni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra che noi si chieda cifre assurde per cessioni. Al di la delle voci che lasciano il tempo che trovano, contano i fatti:
> Rodriguez : 3 milioni
> Cutrone : 18 milioni
> Locatelli: 12 milioni
> ...



eh no..

RR 3 dopo che per anni ne han chiesti 10 (invenduto)
suso 21 (chiesti 30 per 1 anno, invenduto. riscattato x miracolo)
calabria 15 (sarà invenduto, poi o non rinnoverà o lo regaleremo)
musacchio 18 (invenduto, andrà a scadenza)

la gente va venduta quando è ora, quando è infortunata e fuori progetto ciao allora si che è tardi


calacoso lo metti sul mercato a 15 adesso lo vendi, e con quei soldi ne prendi uno uguale o meglio di certo. già miranchuk sarà meglio sicuro per dire e non pretenderà 3M annui.


----------



## mil77 (24 Agosto 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma in realtà è sempre e soltanto una questione di budget deciso dalla proprietà.
> Calhanoglu è un titolare(purtroppo), quindi per sostituirlo devi prendere un titolare che ti dia un minimo di garanzie. Un titolare che ti dia un minimo di garanzie ti costa 30-35 milioni di cartellino e minimo 2-2,5 di ingaggio. Si vogliono/possono spendere queste cifre alla luce di tutti gli altri tasselli da sistemare? No. Quindi o trovi qualche pollo che ti dia 30-35 milioni per il turco o gli dai mezzo milione di stipendio in più e amen.
> Stesso discorso per Ibra. Se avessimo da spendere 70 milioni per il cartellino e 7-8 milioni di stipendio per il centravanti titolare, non staremmo neanche a parlare con Raiola.
> Per Donnarumma la situazione è ancora più intricata. A mio parere l'opzione cessione in questa sessione di mercato non esiste perché non conviene né al giocatore né al procuratore. Le alternative sono rinnovo o scadenza del contratto l'anno prossimo. In entrambi i casi non ha senso prendere un altro portiere adesso perché in entrambi i casi Donnarumma resta qui per almeno un altro anno.



Tutto perfetto. Il tifoso ragiona sul singolo giocatore, la società sul costo della rosa nel suo insieme


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per capire un giocatore in genere basta molto meno ma se in tre anni cambi tipo di gioco cambiano le valutazioni e le gerarchie interne. E' ovvio.
> Musacchio ha avuto abbastanza senso quando giocavamo bassi e schiacciati, oggi ha molto meno senso.
> 
> La confusione societaria e tecnica genera danni economici.
> ...



ma su conti sono d'accordo, ha avuto dei casini di ogni tipo e non mi vedrai mai dire che è stato gestito male. ma musacchio è un cesso in qualsiasi tipo di difesa poveretto. un disastro.

rinnovare al turco sarebbe un disastro.

krunic anche... se arriva baka è da vendere adesso finchè sei in tempo. subito. poi non lo vendi più... scommetto che rimarrà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Tutto perfetto. Il tifoso ragiona sul singolo giocatore, la società sul costo della rosa nel suo insieme



e che c'entra?
l'insieme del costo della rosa è la somma del costo dei singoli.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma su conti sono d'accordo, ha avuto dei casini di ogni tipo e non mi vedrai mai dire che è stato gestito male. ma musacchio è un cesso in qualsiasi tipo di difesa poveretto. un disastro.
> 
> rinnovare al turco sarebbe un disastro.
> 
> krunic anche... se arriva baka è da vendere adesso finchè sei in tempo. subito. poi non lo vendi più... scommetto che rimarrà.



Ecco, krunic altro esempio : preso per aumentare le scelte nel ruolo di mezz'ala di un 4-3-3 ma che ci azzecca oggi nel 4-2-3-1??
Il fallimento tecnico della fase giampaolo genera anche 'scorie' di questo tipo.

Per questo dico che servirebbe continuità tecnica e dirigenziale.

E sempre per gli stessi motivi dico che bisogna optare per giocatori tatticamente e tecnicamente duttili.
Forse ci spendi un pò di più ma sono per tutte le stagioni, tutti i moduli, tutti i tipi di calcio.

Anni fa bombardavo il forum di spot pro-zielinsky ma poi lo ha preso il napoli.
Lo avessimo preso noi sarebbe stato buono per il 4-3-3 , il 4-5-1, il 4-4-2 , il 3-5-2 , il 4-3-2-1, ecc ecc.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vedrete che questo ci lascerà con 18 giocatori contati,togliamoci dalla testa che verranno sostituiti anche solo numericamente quelli andati via,e ad oggi sono 5 se non erro.Il suo stipendio quand'è che lo taglia?



Prende 2,2 milioni come ogni altro AD. La notizia dei 5/6 milioni è già stata mentita ampiamente. 
Ciò non toglie che lo odio.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra che noi si chieda cifre assurde per cessioni. Al di la delle voci che lasciano il tempo che trovano, contano i fatti:
> Rodriguez : 3 milioni
> Cutrone : 18 milioni
> Locatelli: 12 milioni
> ...



Noi li regaliamo altro che. 

Solitamente il nostro prezzo di cessione è pelo pelo il valore residuo a bilancio, esclusi i primavera dove comunque chiediamo meno di un mezzo giocatore del Sassuolo. 

Anche da queste cose si vede la gestione totalmente fallimentare del Milan. Ovunque si guardi, non si salva nulla se non qualcosa dell'ultima stagione.

Il problema è che per tanti anni abbiamo preso giocatori da massimo mezza classifica dando stipendi da Milan. Ma gli altri non sono tutti fessi come noi. Così quando andiamo a rivenderli siamo fortunati se si fa vivo un Torino o una mezza squadra straniera con un'offerta da miseria.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Agosto 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Prende 2,2 milioni come ogni altro AD. La notizia dei 5/6 milioni è già stata mentita ampiamente.
> Ciò non toglie che lo odio.



Io sapevo 4 netti,francamente ai 6 non ho mai creduto.


----------



## Raryof (24 Agosto 2020)

Ma quale progetto, questi sono degli assoluti incompetenti, stanno prendendo tempo mangiando sulle spalle del Milan.
Ormai il tifoso medio non si accorge più di nulla, questo qui era lo stesso che da dicembre fino al mese scorso aveva progettato o stava progettando il Milan di Rangnick, 7 mesi completamente buttati nel cesso, poi ci hanno fatto bere la storiella del calcio pandemico, mizzica siamo fortissimi, c'èIbbra, Calha forte, grande squadra.
Una società seria che lavora su un progetto e poi a luglio, Maldini e giocatori fanno il patto del mulino bianco, Pioli è salvo, non ha nessuna serietà e nessuna credibilità, sono semplicemente inadeguati, parlano di taglio dei costi e poi si mettono nelle mani di Ibra o Donna che sono giocatori costosi, forti ma costosi e hanno bisogno di giocare con calciatori adeguati, hanno bisogno di competere, di potersi giocare qualcosa, NO, il mulino bianco ci aveva detto che Ibra si era gasato e Donna era finalmente felice, il loro rinnovo sarebbe stata chiaramente una formalità perché poi c'è ir proggietto di Maldini, enorme, che prevede il nulla fratto il niente, tanti mediocri, taglio dei costi ma AUMENTI per mediocri sopravvalutati, come Romagna o come il turco che probabilmente se la riderà giorno e notte pensando all'aumento che prenderà per aver fatto defecare per 3 anni.
Da alcune operazioni si capisce perfettamente perché facciamo schifo, chi sta nel Milan ora ha il piacere di stare al Milan perché è in un grande team con tanti tifosi ma sulla carta svolge operazioni da dirigente di provincia, che non ne azzecca mezza e deve semplicemente comprare qualche riservina perché manca la grana, la stessa grana che sperperiamo male da più di un decennio per mediocri contenti di stare al Milan ma pescetti troppo piccoli per potersi affidare totalmente a loro.
La società dovrebbe dire chiaro e tondo quali sono le reali intenzioni perché con l'oscurantismo attuale prenderanno semplicemente in giro i tifosi ancora di più, oscurantismo che non oscura grandi colpi ma protegge l'incompetenza e rende inattaccabili chi opera dietro le tende, bello così eh, ma tanto tra 2 mesetti gli asini torneranno a ragliare e la classifica parlerà per loro.. "scusatti ci avevemu sbaiati, pioli no era solusioni giusti, a gennajo meccato per quatto posti!"


----------



## mil77 (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh no..
> 
> RR 3 dopo che per anni ne han chiesti 10 (invenduto)
> suso 21 (chiesti 30 per 1 anno, invenduto. riscattato x miracolo)
> ...



Concordo in pieno i giocatori vanno venduti quando c'è l'occasione. Donnarumma andava venduto al psg quando ha offerto 30milioni + Areola e facevi plusvalenza di 50/60 milioni. Chala andava venduto a gennaio di un anno fa quando il Lipsia ha offerto 18 milioni...romagnoli va venduto adesso o max a Gennaio prima che arrivi ad un anno dalla scadenza...il psg perde thiago silva...io una telefonatina a parigi la farei...


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 agosto, Gazidis sistema i conti del Milan attraverso la riduzione del monte ingaggi. Via i contratti pesanti ed esuberi ridotti. A gennaio tagliati 16 mln di euro. Monte ingaggi scendo da 96 ad 80 mln. Ora si è alleggerito con gli addi di Giampaolo e di Reina. L'idea dell'AD era l progetto giovani low cost. La conferma di Pioli e Maldini ha cambiato parzialmente le cose. A livello di ingaggi, le uniche eccezioni sono rappresentate da Donnarumma, Romagnoli, e potrebbe aggiungersi Calhanoglu. Ci saranno altre uscite che contribuiranno ad abbassare il monte ingaggi e magari generare qualche plusvalenza come ad esempio Calabria.



Lo scudetto dei conti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Noi li regaliamo altro che.
> 
> Solitamente il nostro prezzo di cessione è pelo pelo il valore residuo a bilancio, esclusi i primavera dove comunque chiediamo meno di un mezzo giocatore del Sassuolo.
> 
> ...



li regali perchè li vendi sempre dopo che han fallito e strafallito e sono fuori progetto. non puoi mica pretendere di vendere bene certa gente.
devi vendere quando valgono qualcosina, tipo cahla adesso o musacchio nell'estate 2019, come anche RR.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto dei conti.



bravo, romagnoli altro da vendere adesso o rinnovare subito a cifre giuste (quindi vendere).
ma non se la prendono questa responsabilità perchè han paura di andar a prendere uno peggio secondo me. meglio lasciare stare il can che dorme e vivacchiare.


----------



## Davidoff (24 Agosto 2020)

Io non so come questi possano pensare di arrivare quarti continuando a tagliare gli stipendi, quando le nostre avversarie si rafforzano anno dopo anno. Oltretutto se non abbiamo budget dovremmo anche cominciare a pensare a operazioni pesanti in uscita, Romagnoli non possiamo rinnovarlo a 5 milioni quando si dimostra inferiore a un Kjaer qualsiasi, per non parlare dei 13-14 lordi che ci succhiano i Donnarumma, i 3 e passa per il turco...se proprio vogliono tagliare devono anche avere il coraggio di vendere per reinvestire bene, se pensano di non poter trovare giocatori migliori di quelli che ci fanno arrivare sempre sesti che diavolo stanno lì a fare? Io a parte Theo e Bennacer spedirei tutti sulla luna, sono un branco di senza palle strapagati e andrebbero ceduti alla prima offerta seria.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Agosto 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Concordo in linea generale, ma in questo quadro il rinnovo a salire di Chalanoglu come lo si contestualizza?


Semplice lo contestualizzi dal fatto che un centrocampista già pronto dai piedi buoni ti verrebbe a costare minimo 50 milioni + ingaggio, da qui si sgancia un solo milioncino d'aumento nella speranza che non faccia la vacca giocando male per altri 3 anni..


----------



## Raryof (24 Agosto 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io non so come questi possano pensare di arrivare quarti continuando a tagliare gli stipendi, quando le nostre avversarie si rafforzano anno dopo anno. Oltretutto se non abbiamo budget dovremmo anche cominciare a pensare a operazioni pesanti in uscita, Romagnoli non possiamo rinnovarlo a 5 milioni quando si dimostra inferiore a un Kjaer qualsiasi, per non parlare dei 13-14 lordi che ci succhiano i Donnarumma, i 3 e passa per il turco...se proprio vogliono tagliare devono anche avere il coraggio di vendere per reinvestire bene, se pensano di non poter trovare giocatori migliori di quelli che ci fanno arrivare sempre sesti che diavolo stanno lì a fare? Io a parte Theo e Bennacer spedirei tutti sulla luna, sono un branco di senza palle strapagati e andrebbero ceduti alla prima offerta seria.



Sono dei pesciolini e questo i procuratori lo sanno, infatti non scandalizzano le richieste di aumento di Romagnapippa o Calha, l'Ibra che tiene per il collo tutta la società, Raiola che ci propone i giocatori e sa di potersi portare via Donna a 0 perché non hanno le palle per cacciarlo e perchè l'ultima operazione salvachiappe ce lo ha messo nell'ano come poche altre cose... Reina il pensionato d'oro.
Ma davvero ci meravigliamo? pure un catorciozzo come Jack ci aveva fatto un pensierino perché sapeva che in quel deserto tecnico avrebbe potuto inserirsi e farci passare una grossa kakka come dell'oro, cosa poi successa durante il calcio pandemico, con tanti tifosi che avrebbero tenuto questo giocatore strafinito perché lobotomizzati dall'ambiente malsano.
E Pioli è una bestia simile, un mezzo mediocre che col tempo ci prende gusto e capisce che in quell'ambiente così provinciale e tossico può tranquillamente vendere ghiaccio agli eschimesi e infatti è lì e a ottobre sarà chissà dove.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Agosto 2020)

Difficile partecipare al forum in questi giorni, circola troppo pessimismo immotivato.
E' appena passata la settimana di ferragosto, praticamente l'unica di vacanza per dirigenti e giocatori, ed il mercato riaprirà l'1 settembre. Dovremmo stare tutti un pò più calmi, c'è troppa negatività per gli articoli che ogni giorno escono, che in realtà ripetono le stesse cose da un mese a questa parte perchè non c'è nessun nuovo movimento a livello europeo.



Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 agosto, Gazidis sistema i conti del Milan attraverso la riduzione del monte ingaggi. Via i contratti pesanti ed esuberi ridotti. A gennaio tagliati 16 mln di euro. Monte ingaggi scendo da 96 ad 80 mln. Ora si è alleggerito con gli addi di Giampaolo e di Reina. L'idea dell'AD era l progetto giovani low cost. La conferma di Pioli e Maldini ha cambiato parzialmente le cose. A livello di ingaggi, le uniche eccezioni sono rappresentate da Donnarumma, Romagnoli, e potrebbe aggiungersi Calhanoglu. Ci saranno altre uscite che contribuiranno ad abbassare il monte ingaggi e magari generare qualche plusvalenza come ad esempio Calabria.


----------



## Zenos (24 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sono dei pesciolini e questo i procuratori lo sanno, infatti non scandalizzano le richieste di aumento di Romagnapippa o Calha, l'Ibra che tiene per il collo tutta la società, Raiola che ci propone i giocatori e sa di potersi portare via Donna a 0 perché non hanno le palle per cacciarlo e perchè l'ultima operazione salvachiappe ce lo ha messo nell'ano come poche altre cose... Reina il pensionato d'oro.
> Ma davvero ci meravigliamo? pure un catorciozzo come Jack ci aveva fatto un pensierino perché sapeva che in quel deserto tecnico avrebbe potuto inserirsi e farci passare una grossa kakka come dell'oro, cosa poi successa durante il calcio pandemico, con tanti tifosi che avrebbero tenuto questo giocatore strafinito perché lobotomizzati dall'ambiente malsano.
> E Pioli è una bestia simile, un mezzo mediocre che col tempo ci prende gusto e capisce che in quell'ambiente così provinciale e tossico può tranquillamente vendere ghiaccio agli eschimesi e infatti è lì e a ottobre sarà chissà dove.



.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Agosto 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Difficile partecipare al forum in questi giorni, circola troppo pessimismo immotivato.
> E' appena passata la settimana di ferragosto, praticamente l'unica di vacanza per dirigenti e giocatori, ed il mercato riaprirà l'1 settembre. Dovremmo stare tutti un pò più calmi, c'è troppa negatività per gli articoli che ogni giorno escono, che in realtà ripetono le stesse cose da un mese a questa parte perchè non c'è nessun nuovo movimento a livello europeo.



Purtroppo hai ragione. Ma alcuni tifosi pensavano che quest:' anno avremmo fatto spendi e spandi senza capire che la proprietà ha dato una missione ai dirigenti: tagliare ulteriormente i costi della rosa aumentandone la competitività. Cosa in cui in questo forum molti( quelli che si lamentano) sono maestri e possono vantare importanti carriere a FM.
C' è da stare zitto e pedalare per raggiungere un obiettivo che mai come quest'anno è alla portata.


----------

